# Cadet Speedometer wacky needle



## akikuro (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone have any tips on fixing a wacky needle in a Cadet speedometer?
The needle moves freely just by moving the speedo left and right,,not even attached to the cable. I want to take it apart ..just not sure what to do once i get it open.

It's a prewar blueface with milleage indicator as well.

Thanks


----------



## STRADALITE (Nov 15, 2008)

*Speedometer repair*

Here is a shot of the inside of a Stewart Warner speedometer like yours. It sounds like the spiral spring around the pin has either broken or come loose. As for repairing a broken spring, good luck. I haven't figured that one out yet. To access the internals I take a flat blade screwdriver laid flat against the body and gently tap the bezel off. Rotate as you go. I am not sure if I would use this method on a really nice bezel. It can cause some small notches.
Good luck


----------



## akikuro (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the pics and advice. I tried strap wrenches and no luck so i did start tapping out the bezel just like u mentioned. it does leave notches but i dont have any other idea how to get this off. did u notice that the bezel was locked into the base at certain areas? I noticed at least 4 notch areas on your pics

tks


----------



## STRADALITE (Nov 16, 2008)

*speedometer repair*

The 4 notch areas are for the face plate to rest against. The bezel is just pressed on and has a very snug fit. Another method that I have heard of to remove it is by using a hose clamp. Use it the same that you did with the strap wrenches. I have tried but had no luck. Maybe someone else has a better  
method.
Josh


----------



## saxman (Mar 1, 2009)

STRADALITE said:


> Here is a shot of the inside of a Stewart Warner speedometer like yours. It sounds like the spiral spring around the pin has either broken or come loose. As for repairing a broken spring, good luck.




I do clock repair for a living. The center spring is the same as a balance spring on a small clock. The brass wedge is what holds the end of the spring at the outer edge. On the arbor, the spring is mounted in a brass split collet. Put a small screwdriver in the collet, and you should be able to work the old spring off by moving it back and forth and pulling at the same time. Then get online and do a Google search for Timesavers or Merritts Antiques. Call them, and tell them what size the spring is. Springs are measured by length, width, and strength (thickness). You can get a close enough appoximation of length with a piece of buttonhole thread wrapped in the srpring, following it around until you get to the center. If necessary, order a spring that is too long, rather than too short. The effective length will be what is between the block and the arbor, so you can always stick more through, and clip it off after you have the proper calibration on the speedo dial.

I have repaired several motorcycle speedometers this way, with acceptable results.


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a tool that I made for removing these bezels without any damage.  It is a piece of copper pipe that was just a hair under sized.  It's about 5" long and I cut it length ways on one side.  This allows me to place the speedo inside the pipe.  Then I just hold it in my hand and hit the bottom on an old work bench top.  This drives the bezel up, while driving the speedo body down and seperates them in no time, with minimal effort and no damage.  I have done this well over two dozen times without damage ever.
I have very nice reproduction decals for these speedometers, as well as the Firestone Supreme versions of this same speedometer.
Hope this helps.

C.R.


----------

